# "Blessed be God"?



## MichaelGao (Aug 10, 2010)

Heb 7:7 : It is beyond dispute that the inferior is blessed by the superior.

So why does so many times in the Bible, God is shown to be blessed, Paul does it frequently in the beginning of epistles (2 Cor, Eph...etc). Melchizedek blesses God (Gen 14) etc... And especially David: I will bless the LORD...

Does it mean something else? Not an actual blessing, but more of praising??

Can someone who knows original languages help me with this?


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 10, 2010)

The original word in most of these cases (in the Greek at any rate) when God is spoken of in these terms "Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ", etc., is eulogeo, from which we get eulogy or eulogize... the word shares the root with logos, or word, and has the prefix eu- meaning "good". So, one of the meanings of eulogeo is simply this - to speak good words, or words of praise. The verb also gets used to call for God to bestow favor - to bless in this sense, but clearly this is not what is meant when Paul writes "Blessed be God".


----------



## jason d (Aug 10, 2010)

There are different meanings of the word "Blessed"

Another verse says he is the "Blessed God" you could take that to me He is divinely happy.

Thought this may be helpful:



> What does it mean to bless God?
> 
> By John PiperNovember 1, 1978
> 
> ...



- What does it mean to bless God? :: Desiring God Christian Resource Library

or consider this:



> So often we think of God as non-enthusiastic or even gloomy. The exact opposite is true: He loves to be God, He takes great pleasure in all that He does, and He is enthusiastic about serving His people and working for their welfare. For example, God says in Jeremiah 32:41: "I will rejoice in doing them good." Jesus said in John 15:11, "These things I have spoken to you, that my joy may be in you." And Paul writes in 1 Timothy 1:11 of "the glorious gospel of the blessed God." Blessed means happy. So Paul is saying: "the glorious gospel of the happy God."
> 
> God is infinitely happy because he is infinitely glorious. And, the good news is that he invites us to enter into his happiness. Here is what Piper writes in The Pleasures of God (p. 26): "It is good news that God is gloriously happy. No one would want to spend eternity with an unhappy God. If God is unhappy then the goal of the gospel is not a happy goal, and that means it would be no gospel at all. But, in fact, Jesus invites us to spend eternity with a happy God when he says, ‘Enter into the joy of your master' (Matthew 25:23). Jesus lived and died that his joy-God's joy-might be in us and our joy might be full (John 15:11; 17:13). Therefore the gospel is ‘the gospel of the glory of the happy God.'"



- http://www.desiringgod.org/Blog/698_god_is_happy/

More on the blessedness or happiness of God: http://www.desiringgod.org/Resource...ess_of_God_Foundation_for_Christian_Hedonism/


----------

